# Build Unknown



## Pauper_of_the_Surf (Dec 15, 2018)

Hi y'all from not so sunny Jacksonville, FL. I acquired this little bundle of joy from a neighbor at $1 (to make it easier) a couple of months back. I am in the process of having FWC come and inspect it as so get her titled (no visible HIN or make markings). I'd like to go ahead and strip this aluminum rub rail and rusted fittings. My question to you all is, should I drill all of these rivets out or is there a better method?

Thanks,

-e


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Sweet little boat! Drill them is the best way.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2019)

Drill’em! Or, if your not gonna re use the rub rail you can grind the heads off and push them through! Cool little boat!


----------



## Jpscott1 (May 2, 2017)

Drill them out.


----------



## Pauper_of_the_Surf (Dec 15, 2018)

Thanks for the skiff love. I pressure washed her all out, so no more leaves and grime. Whiskey got the best of me, so I'll try both drilling and grinding later today and report back on my method of mayhem.

Thanks

-e


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Please add dimensions (length, width, transom height) looks like a great project skiff...


----------



## Pauper_of_the_Surf (Dec 15, 2018)

Drilled em.


----------



## Pauper_of_the_Surf (Dec 15, 2018)

Length 13'6", beam 60" transom 16". Not sure if'n I measured correctly. I plan on cutting the wood out of the transom and putting in coosa with a bracket.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Looks like a candidate for a 50 2 stroke s/s......


----------



## Pauper_of_the_Surf (Dec 15, 2018)

Update, per the advice of Steve_Mevers, for which I am grateful, I finally got in touch with an FWC officer (via phone) to get a "other than home built" hull inspection. We spoke back and forth describing the hull (no motor, no trailor, no previous record available of title or registration, though it appears it used to have an engine hung on it). I was informed that I should try and get it titled through my local tax collectors office with my bill of sale and identifying paperwork etc., because it is not required for FWC to inspect a hull under 16' in length. Has anyone done this before? I appreciate any and all feedback. It's a pretty sweet little boat and I'd love the opportunity to make her my first.

Thanks,

-e


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Pauper_of_the_Surf said:


> Update, per the advice of Steve_Mevers, for which I am grateful, I finally got in touch with an FWC officer (via phone) to get a "other than home built" hull inspection. We spoke back and forth describing the hull (no motor, no trailor, no previous record available of title or registration, though it appears it used to have an engine hung on it). I was informed that I should try and get it titled through my local tax collectors office with my bill of sale and identifying paperwork etc., because it is not required for FWC to inspect a hull under 16' in length. Has anyone done this before? I appreciate any and all feedback. It's a pretty sweet little boat and I'd love the opportunity to make her my first.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -e


Last time I did it all I needed to do was fill out one paper and it was good enough for them. The wait for my turn was longer than the whole titling process.


----------



## Pauper_of_the_Surf (Dec 15, 2018)

CodyW said:


> Last time I did it all I needed to do was fill out one paper and it was good enough for them. The wait for my turn was longer than the whole titling process.


Was this in Florida?


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Pauper_of_the_Surf said:


> Was this in Florida?


Yes


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Pauper_of_the_Surf said:


> Update, per the advice of Steve_Mevers, for which I am grateful, I finally got in touch with an FWC officer (via phone) to get a "other than home built" hull inspection. We spoke back and forth describing the hull (no motor, no trailor, no previous record available of title or registration, though it appears it used to have an engine hung on it). I was informed that I should try and get it titled through my local tax collectors office with my bill of sale and identifying paperwork etc., because it is not required for FWC to inspect a hull under 16' in length. Has anyone done this before? I appreciate any and all feedback. It's a pretty sweet little boat and I'd love the opportunity to make her my first.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -e


I brought a boat down from MI that was on a farm pond its entire life and never registered from the day it came out of the mold. The process was easy and I too have an "unknown" boat.

But it has been so long I could not tell you the process, but it was easy.


----------



## Pauper_of_the_Surf (Dec 15, 2018)

Thanks for the upbeat CodyW and DuckNut. Started sanding her, apparently it's the original transom, which surprises me because it's stout. I still plan on replacing it. Here's a few hours of sanding. Wondering about how to take care of the rolled gunnels when I get there. 

Sidenote, it appears a previous owner laid a thick layer of latex paint down... cuz it keeps gunking up my sanding pads, smearing and coming off like gum rubber...


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Get some paint stripper, not the normal kind because it'll melt your gelcoat & the polyester resin. Get some stuff called back to nature, it'll remove the paint and not melt your boat.

I dealt with a similar situation, and it really helped speed up the whole process.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Pauper_of_the_Surf said:


> Wondering about how to take care of the rolled gunnels when I get there.


Here is one option:

I cut my rolled gunnel off to make it more of an L shape









I also added walkable gunnels and extended those past the old rolled edge - but I used the top of that L shape to help support the new walkable gunnel










Then used a batten to make an outside lip (the bow tip needed several layers of very thin strips laminated together to make the curve)









You can then round over the edges and glass that new rubrail at the same time you glass the top of the deck


----------



## Pauper_of_the_Surf (Dec 15, 2018)

I've read through your entire thread along with LWalker's and that is pretty much what I'm shooting for. I didn't realize your gunnels were rolled originally. Thanks for the insight!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Pauper_of_the_Surf said:


> I've read through your entire thread along with LWalker's and that is pretty much what I'm shooting for. I didn't realize your gunnels were rolled originally. Thanks for the insight!


Yeah you can kind of tell in these photos that they were rolled. I would have never been able to sand/grind off the old gel coat in there


----------



## Pauper_of_the_Surf (Dec 15, 2018)

So, getting close to being finished tackling sanding the bottom down to gelcoat and want to start thinking about how to repair this keel. The previous owner cut the huge section out and part of if goes all the way though the floor. I was thinking about filling the whole keel with thickened epoxy when I redo the floors, is this over kill? Also, how should I go about fixing the outer skin, remember I'm a newbie so feel free to be very detailed and explicit. 

Thanks,

-e


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Pauper_of_the_Surf said:


> So, getting close to being finished tackling sanding the bottom down to gelcoat and want to start thinking about how to repair this keel. The previous owner cut the huge section out and part of if goes all the way though the floor. I was thinking about filling the whole keel with thickened epoxy when I redo the floors, is this over kill? Also, how should I go about fixing the outer skin, remember I'm a newbie so feel free to be very detailed and explicit.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...


If you're using epoxy, I would get a can of spray foam from home depot and fill it in, shape it, then glass.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Pauper_of_the_Surf said:


> So, getting close to being finished tackling sanding the bottom down to gelcoat and want to start thinking about how to repair this keel. The previous owner cut the huge section out and part of if goes all the way though the floor. I was thinking about filling the whole keel with thickened epoxy when I redo the floors, is this over kill? Also, how should I go about fixing the outer skin, remember I'm a newbie so feel free to be very detailed and explicit.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...


My approach would be to use one small layer of cloth on the outside (say 6oz woven fabric) then more layers from the inside that will include a biax layer. For that first outside layer, you can use anything to try and get a reasonable shape that fits with the existing hull lines to use as a makeshift mold. I suggest modeling clay. It is relatively cheap, easy to shape, and can be relatively easy to remove afterwards (I have used it with epoxy before with good results). 

Once you lay up that first thin outside layer, you can flip the hull and add your inside layer(s), then flip back over and sand and fair.


----------



## Pauper_of_the_Surf (Dec 15, 2018)

Thank you both for your answers. I was also thinking about foam and then just grinding it out but I also like the idea of modeling clay. I was also thinking of just laying a few fresh layers of glass atop the keel and strakes any how because they look as though they could use it. I may go to hobby lobby, get some floral foam, shape it into place and cover it in bondo, smooth it down and then put mold release on it before laying down the outside glass. Does that sound reasonable or overkill?


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Pauper_of_the_Surf said:


> Thank you both for your answers. I was also thinking about foam and then just grinding it out but I also like the idea of modeling clay. I was also thinking of just laying a few fresh layers of glass atop the keel and strakes any how because they look as though they could use it. I may go to hobby lobby, get some floral foam, shape it into place and cover it in bondo, smooth it down and then put mold release on it before laying down the outside glass. Does that sound reasonable or overkill?


Do whatever you feel comfortable with, either way the outcome will be the same.


----------



## Pauper_of_the_Surf (Dec 15, 2018)

So I might be putting the cart ahead of the horse but I came across a pretty darn good deal on a 25 mercury efi still in the box but it is a 20" shaft and my transom is 15" currently. What options would I have to make this work? I am 99% on going to pick up the engine tomorrow. 

Thanks, 

-e


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Pauper_of_the_Surf said:


> So I might be putting the cart ahead of the horse but I came across a pretty darn good deal on a 25 mercury efi still in the box but it is a 20" shaft and my transom is 15" currently. What options would I have to make this work? I am 99% on going to pick up the engine tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -e


Jack plate, or if you haven't started rebuilding the transom, make it taller!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

An example of building the taller transom from Ankona (honestly I wish I had done this with my boat)


----------



## Pauper_of_the_Surf (Dec 15, 2018)

Given my shopping around today, I may abandon this hull. Not that I want to, but there maybe a better candidate.


----------



## Pauper_of_the_Surf (Dec 15, 2018)

Picked up a new toy, prop advice?


----------



## Pauper_of_the_Surf (Dec 15, 2018)

So, I'm now working on this little gem due to title issues with the other hull. Trying to prep it to put a transom in first order as the one that came with the boat was rotten and full of rebar. I am trying to grind it down to good glass but it seems there is a lot of delamination and I don't want to go too far. Advice wouls be very much appreciated. Attached is what I'm running into. 

Cheers,

-e


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Your 2 pics look like a glazing putty that got slobbered on and you are taking it off. The hull will be less than 1/4".

But the bigger issue is where is the transom? Removing it causes its own can of worms and needs special attention.


----------



## Pauper_of_the_Surf (Dec 15, 2018)

DuckNut said:


> Your 2 pics look like a glazing putty that got slobbered on and you are taking it off. The hull will be less than 1/4".
> 
> But the bigger issue is where is the transom? Removing it causes its own can of worms and needs special attention.


Transom is gone, previous owner had driven rebar and glued it in, so it heavily damaged the outside skin when I removed it. I have a tie down strap across the top to keep it from warping.


----------

